
Carta’s Covid-19 Layoff - radkapital
https://twitter.com/henrysward/status/1250514814666813445
======
radkapital
Wasn’t able to add Medium post linked in the tweet -
[https://medium.com/@henrysward/cartas-covid-19-layoff-
cbb80e...](https://medium.com/@henrysward/cartas-covid-19-layoff-cbb80e3e8a5d)

